# Subcontracting mows for national company



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

I've had 2 different companies call me this season, to mow properties for them. The first one, they wanted me to pay for my own background check, and just didn't seem to be worthwhile...A quick google search of them revealed slow payment issues, and such. 
Fast Forward to this week, another company calls me...tells me he's got 2 properties that need mowing, and gives me the square footage, and the price for each property. He asks me if he can send pics, and if I'm interested, give me the addresses. I tell him the prices seem low, especially if they're overgrown. He said, the customer has already paid, but sometimes I can get more for an initial cut.
He also mentioned that I'd need to download an app on my phone, and send pics of properties I worked on, so they could do a "direct deposit" into my account. I told him I could do that, but I'm not jumping through hoops for 27 dollar cuts.

I got the addresses from him, so I could take a look. Meanwhile, he calls back, and tells me his associate has found someone else, but he'd hang onto my name, in case he needed me in the future.

I drove past the 2 properties, the $35.29 EOW (every other week) property looked more like at least a $60 or $70 first cut, maybe $50 EOW after that. I couldn't see the whole place from the road.
The $27 mow was waist high...$70 at least.

They wanted me to visit the prop, beg for more money, mow the lawn, take pics...etc...for low money. 

I can see why they didn't have anyone in this area.

Does anyone else get these calls? I signed up at preservation talk a couple days ago, but I'm still unable to post there, so I figured I'd ask here. Is it possible to make money doing these properties? Will they always price them so low, that they're the only ones making a buck?


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

39 views, no replies...well, they finally activated my account over there. It took a couple of days, they must be busy working, instead of posting.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

do it/don't do it..


----------



## IrriPro (Apr 7, 2013)

Ive gotten calls to do irrigation repair for bank owned homes. They too wanted me to pay $100 for a background check. They guaranteed no less then $200 per job. I said ill pass but when i get my CL i would call back to get on their bid list for commercial jobs.


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

I got another call, from another regional, today. I let them send me their info, by email. This one said, 50 to 100 bucks per job. We will see.

Three calls, from 3 different companies, this spring. I'm always interested in new ways to get work, so let's see what happens here...


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

It's property preservation. Don't even go there.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Kent Whitten said:


> It's property preservation. Don't even go there.


Please go here:


www.Preservationtalk.com


----------

